# Cute little address bar icon in Chimera... How?



## tk4two1 (Dec 20, 2002)

How do I incorporate the little Icon in the address bar in chimera when I write my webpage?  Here are a few samples of what I am talking about, if you have never seen it...


----------



## Gnomo (Dec 21, 2002)

Here is a tutorial on how to use them...
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/01/18/index1a.html?tw=design
...although, I never got mine to work.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 21, 2002)

That's a favorites icon.  

Make your icon in your favorite icon app., roughly 16x16 at 4bits.  You can do up to 32x32 at 8 bit, and multi resolution icons, but I've had some roblems in the past with those types.  16x16 should be more than enough.  

You have to save it as a .ico file with this name:   *favicon.ico *   and it has to be 1k or less in size.  Now, just upload to your main (root) html directory, or to every directory (I did this and it seemed to eliminate displaying problems on pages in subdirectories).  You're done, but you may have to clear your cache to see it the first time.

There's also a way to provide a link in the head portion of your HTML document if you wish (this allows you to put the .ico file in any directory with any name...
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.yoursite.com/icons/tk4two1.ico">


----------



## tk4two1 (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks man! I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## MacLuv (Dec 23, 2002)

A long time ago I posted the same question. Symphonix came up with the mini tutorial so you don't have to click through all the webmonkey BS.

The file is in windows ICO format (I think Iconographer will allow you to create this format).
It can be 32 x 32 or 16 x 16 pixels.
It can use 4-bit (16) or 8-bit (256) colour modes.
The maximum allowable file size is 1,046 bytes (a little more than 1k).
The file name must end in .ico (eg: favicon.ico)
The following tag is inserted into the portion of the HTML document.


HREF="http://www.mysite.com/pathtoicon/favicon.ico">

HEY, this is my 666th post. Move over Ozzy...


----------



## Brooks (Jan 8, 2003)

What other browsers besides Safari and Chimera can see these little icons? Macs and PC's included.


----------



## Trip (Jan 8, 2003)

All machines running WindowsXP use them.

Go Here: http://www.iconfactory.com/ibxp_faq.asp#ib7


----------



## mdnky (Jan 9, 2003)

IE 4+, NS7, all the new Mozilla browsers should.  All machines running XP only do because they have the newer browsers. it has nothing to do with the OS.


----------



## Brooks (Jan 9, 2003)

I tried to get this working, but to no avail. I used a shareware program called...sheesh, I'm on a different machine and can't remember what it's called. Anyway, when I saved out the .ico file with the specs listed above and in the webmonkey article, it still doesn't show up. In OS X the file icon and info on the file says it's a windows icon file or whatever it's called. Hmmm.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 10, 2003)

E-mail me a copy of the icon, I'll see if I can get it to work on my server.


----------



## Trip (Jan 10, 2003)

I can't find a decent icon editor so does somebody want to make one for me?


----------



## motoyen (Jan 10, 2003)

here's a good tutorial.
http://www.speckledpaint.org/otherdoc/favicon.html


----------

